# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  العام المخصوص، والعام الذي أريد به الخصوص؟

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

من باب المناقشة والمدارسة، وذكر ما وقف عليه مشايخنا وإخوننا من طلاب العلم، من أمثلة في طوايا قرائتهم لكتب الفقه والشروحات.
ما الفرق بين العام المخصوص، والعام الذي أريد به الخصوص؟
وهل من العلماء من قال بعدم الفرق بينهما؟
ولا مانع من توسيع المدارسة: بذكر العام والخاص كمدخل للمباحثة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

يُفَرِّق الأصوليون بين العام المخصوص، والعام الذي أريد به الخصوص؛ فالعام المخصوص هو اللفظ العام الذي جاء دليل آخر فخصصه؛ وأما العام الذي أريد به الخصوص فهو اللفظ العام الذي دلت قرينة من داخله على أنه أريد به الخصوص؛ كقوله تعالى:  ﴿الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُوا لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ ﴾ ؛ فلفظ الناس من ألفاظ العموم، ولكن أُريد به هنا بعض الناس، وليس جميعهم؛ فهو عامٌّ أريد به الخصوص.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> يُفَرِّق الأصوليون بين العام المخصوص، والعام الذي أريد به الخصوص؛ فالعام المخصوص هو اللفظ العام الذي جاء دليل آخر فخصصه؛ وأما العام الذي أريد به الخصوص فهو اللفظ العام الذي دلت قرينة من داخله على أنه أريد به الخصوص؛ كقوله تعالى:  ﴿الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُوا لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ ﴾ ؛ فلفظ الناس من ألفاظ العموم، ولكن أُريد به هنا بعض الناس، وليس جميعهم؛ فهو عامٌّ أريد به الخصوص.


بارك الله فيك أبا يوسف، ننتظر المزيد.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن دقيق العيد: (مما يجب أن يتنبه له الفرق بين قولنا: هذا عام أريد به الخصوص، وبين قولنا: هذا عام مخصوص،  فإن الثاني أعم من الأول، ألا ترى أن المتكلم إذا أراد باللفظ أولا ما دل عليه ظاهر العموم ثم أخرج بعد ذلك بعض ما دل عليه اللفظ كان عامًا مخصوصًا ولم يكن عامًا أريد به الخصوص، ثم يقال إنه منسوخ بالنسبة إلى البعض الذي أخرج وهذا متوجه إذا قصد العموم.
 وفرق بينه وبين أن لا يقصد الخصوص  بخلاف ما إذا نطق باللفظ العام مريدًا به بعض ما يتناوله في هذا، وفرق الحنابلة من المتأخرين بينهما بوجهين آخرين:
أحدهما: أن المتكلم إذا أطلق اللفظ العام فإن أراد به بعضًا معينًا، فهو العام الذي أريد به الخصوص، وإن أراد سلب الحكم عن بعض منه، فهو العام المخصوص.
مثاله: قوله: (قام الناس)، فإذا أردت إثبات القيام لزيد مثلًا لا غير، فهو عام أريد به الخصوص، وإن أردت سلب القيام عن زيد، فهو عام مخصوص.
والثاني: أن العام الذي أريد به الخصوص إنما يحتاج لدليل معنوي يمنع إرادة الجميع فيتعين له البعض، والعام المخصوص يحتاج إلى تخصيص اللفظ غالبًا كالشرط والاستثناء والغاية والمتصل، نحو قام القوم، ثم يقول: ما قام زيد.
 وفرق بعض المتأخرين: بأن العام الذي أريد به الخصوص، هو أن يطلق العام ويراد به بعض ما يتناوله، هو مجاز قطعًا؛ لأنه استعمال اللفظ في بعض مدلوله وبعض الشيء غيره، قال وشرط الإرادة في هذا أن تكون مقارنة لأول اللفظ ولا يكفي طروءها في أثنائه؛ لأن المقصود منها نقل اللفظ عن معناه إلى غيره واستعمله في غير موضوعه وليست الإرادة فيه إخراجًا لبعض المدلول بل إرادة استعمال اللفظ في شيء آخر غير موضوعه، كما يراد باللفظ مجازه.
 وأما العام المخصوص فهو العام الذي أريد به معناه مخرجًا منه بعض أفراده بالإرادة إرادة للإخراج لا إرادة للاستعمال فهي تشبه الاستثناء فلا يشترط مقارنتها لأول اللفظ ولا تأخيرها عنه؛ بل يكفي كونها في أثنائه كالمشيئة في الطلاق، وهذا هو موضوع خلافهم في أن العام المخصوص مجاز أو حقيقة ومنشأ التردد أن إرادة إخراج بعض المدلول هل تصير اللفظ مرادًا به الباقي أو لا وهو يقوي كونه حقيقة لكن الجمهور على المجاز والنية فيه مؤثرة في نقل اللفظ عن معناه إلى غيره.
 ومن هنا يعرف أن عد ابن الحاجب البدل في المخصصات ليس بجيد؛ لأن الأولى في قولنا: (أكلت الرغيف ثلثه)، أنه من العام المراد به الخصوص، لا العام المخصوص، قال علي بن عيسى النحوي في كتاب العرض والآلة إذا أتى بصورة العموم والمراد به الخصوص، فهو مجاز إلا في بعض المواضع إذا صار الأظهر الخصوص، كقولهم: غسلت ثيابي، وصرمت نخلي، وجاءت بنو تميم، وجاءت الأزد). انظر: البحر المحيط: (2/ 400 - 401).

----------


## أحمد القلي

بارك الله فيكم 
اللفظ العام اذا أطلق له احتمالان 
عام  أريد به العام 
والعام المراد به الخاص 
فالأول هو الذي يمكن أن يدخله التخصيص , فيصير من قبيل العموم المخصوص , والتخصيص يكون بألفاظ خارجية 
والثاني لفظه عام لكن معناه خاص , والتخصيص يستفاد من لفظه بقرائن تدل عليه 
مثاله الآية (تدمر كل شيء باذن ربها ) فلفظ (كل شيء) يدل على العموم لكنه غير مراد هنا بقرائن حسية معلومة , فاللفظ عام والمعنى ليس عاما 
وكذلك قوله عزوجل عن ملكة سبأ (وأوتيت من كل شيء ) فهي لم تؤت أشياء كثيرة خارجة عن ملكها فهذا العموم لا يشمل كل شيء , ولكن يشمل كل شيء يمكن أن تؤتاه المرأة 
وأدل من ذلك قوله عزوجل ( ولم يلبسوا ايمانهم بظلم) 
فالظلم نكرة في سياق النفي فهو من صيغ العموم وهذا الذي فهمه الصحابة رضي الله عنهم لكن بين لهم النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام أن هذا ظلم خاص وليس أي ظلم , وهو الشرك 
فأطلق اللفظ وأريد معنى خاص 
ولكن هذا التخصيص لم يعرف بالقرائن وانما ببيان النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام 
ولذلك يشتبه الأمر أحيانا بين العمومين , المخصوص والمراد به الخصوص 
مثاله الحديث في قتال الناس حتى يسلموا (أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى ....)) وكذلك الآية (اقتلوا المشركين..)
فالناس لفظ عام يدخل فيه المشركون واهل الكتاب والمعاهدون 
لكن الصنفين الأخيرين لا يقاتلون , فهم اما أنهم غير داخلين في هذا العموم , أم أنهم خارجون عنه بلفظ خصصهم 
فان قيل أنهم غير داخلين في اللفظ العام , دل على أنهم غير مقصودين أصلا بالكلام وأن المتكلم أراد غيرهم ابتداء وهذا هو العام المراد به الخاص 
وان قيل أنهم أخرجوا من العموم كان هذا لفظا عاما مخصوصا بنصوص خارجية 
وبالقولين قال أهل العلم كما نقل الحافظ في الفتح
 ( ثَانِيهَا أَنْ يَكُونَ مِنَ الْعَامِّ الَّذِي خُصَّ مِنْهُ الْبَعْضُ لِأَنَّ الْمَقْصُودَ مِنَ الْأَمْرِ حُصُولُ الْمَطْلُوبِ فَإِذَا تَخَلَّفَ الْبَعْضُ لِدَلِيلٍ لَمْ يَقْدَحْ فِي الْعُمُومِ ثَالِثُهَا أَنْ يَكُونَ مِنَ الْعَامِّ الَّذِي أُرِيدَ بِهِ الْخَاصُّ فَيَكُونُ الْمُرَادُ بِالنَّاسِ فِي قَوْلِهِ أُقَاتِلَ النَّاسَ أَيِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَيَدُلُّ عَلَيْهِ ) انتهى
ويظهر من كلام الشافعي أنه لا يفرق بينهما , ففي كلامه حول حديث النهي عن الصلاة بعد الصيح والعصر يجعل هذا النهي العام من قبيل العام الذي أريد به الخاص 
وهو يقصد بالخاص مطلق النفل الذي ليس له سبب , ولا يدخل في هذا العموم ركعتا الطواف ولا الصلاة المنسية ولا تحية المسجد 
وهذه الأفراد انما أخرجت من العموم بنصوص خاصة منفصلة 
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## أحمد القلي

واياك

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وقال العلامة الشنقيطي في مذكرته: 
حاصل ما يقوله الأصوليون في هذا المبحث أن تخصيص العام ينقسم إلى عام مخصوص , وعام أريد به الخصوص
( أ ) فالعام المراد به الخوص عندهم مجاز من غير خلاف بينهم .
( ب ) والعام المخصوص فيه عندهم طرق :
الأولى : أنه يصير مجازاً أيضاً , وعزاه غير واحد للأكثر واختاره ابن الحاجب والبيضاوي وغيرهما, وعزاه القرافي لبعض أصحاب ما لك وأصحاب أبي حنيفة , وأصحاب الشافعي .
الثانية : أنه حقيقة في الباقي وذكر المؤلف أنه اختيار القاضي , واختاره ايضاً صاحب جمع الجوامع وعزاه لوالده والفقهاء وهو أظهرها . وقال الغزالي : انه مذهب الشافعي , وعزاه القرافي لبعض أصحاب ما لك وأصحاب الشافعي وأصحاب أبي حنيفة .
وحجة هذا القول : أن تناول اللفظ للبعض الباقي بعد التخصيص كتناوله هله بلا تخصيص لأنه يتناوله بحسب الوضع الأصلي وهو واضح .
واحتج المانعون بأن أصل الوضع يتناوله مع غيره لا دونه والشئ مع غيره , غيره لا مع غيره . ولا يخفى أن الأول أظهر.
الثالثة : ان خص بما لا يستقل بنفسه كالاستثناء والشرط وافة والغاية , فهو حقيقة وأن خص بمستقل من سمع أو عقل فهو مجاز . وعزاه الآمدي والأبياري للقاضي أبي بكر وهذه الطرق هي التي أشار اليها المؤلف , وفيه أربعة أقوال غيرها :
1- الأول : أنه حقيقة ان كان الباقي غير منحصر لبقاء خاصية العموم وبه قال ابن فورك .
2- الثاني : أنه حقيقة في تناول ما بقي مجاز في الاقتصار عليه وبه قال إمام الحرمين , وضعفه الأبياري .
3- الثالث : ان خص باستثناء كان مجازاً وان خص بشرط أو صفة كان حقيقة , وبه قال عبد الجبار من المعتزلة .
4- الرابع : ان خص بغير لفظ كالعقل فهو مجاز , وان خص بدليل لفظي مطلقاً فهو حقيقة , وأشار في المراقي إلى بعض الأقوال في هذه المسألة مع تعريف العام المخصوص والعام المراد به الخصوص بقوله :
وهذا التقسيم للمتأخرين , وهما شئ واحد عند القدماء , قال في المراقي :
 (( واتحد القسمان عند القدما )) .... إلخ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وجزاك مثله أبا البراء.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> وجزاك مثله أبا البراء.


آمين

----------

